# Onion Skin Issue



## wjbstl_1976 (Jun 23, 2009)

I work with Cabinetvision 4.0 and a Biesse Rover A3.65 machine. The issue I'm having is in regard to the small and very small part settings using the onion skin and return onion skin settings. When the part is cut it is currently set to leave a 1/16 or a 1/32 for the last pass of cut-out. When it makes its final pass there is a small 1/32 lip left on the part which can hinder edgebanding and shaper work.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums William.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings William and welcome to the forum.


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Hi William, welcome to the forum


----------



## Amoskeagwoodworking (Nov 25, 2009)

wjbstl_1976 said:


> I work with Cabinetvision 4.0 and a Biesse Rover A3.65 machine. The issue I'm having is in regard to the small and very small part settings using the onion skin and return onion skin settings. When the part is cut it is currently set to leave a 1/16 or a 1/32 for the last pass of cut-out. When it makes its final pass there is a small 1/32 lip left on the part which can hinder edgebanding and shaper work.


Hi there. Two things to check:

a) Be sure your tool is properly qualified in BiesseWorks.
b) In CV, go to your tool catalog and see what value you have for 'Add To Through Cut'. you might need to add a 1/32" there.


We have a Rover A3.65FT and CabinetVision 5.0.1.168.

Good luck!
-Brian


----------



## GT GERRY (Nov 27, 2009)

Hi my name is gerry i think what happens here is the part is moving even with onion skin watch from end of part as its being cut next to another part you will notice that onion skin is lifting off spoil board if so that means that skin is not thick enough to support force of router so add to thickness of skin i recently had same problem does that make sense good luck hope it works


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums Gerry.


----------



## niallthx (Mar 24, 2010)

On the program we use to use it was called last pass compenstion. It would do a last pass around the object to clean up the cutter marks.


----------

